# Scotland's oldest Mum - gives birth at 50



## matti (Aug 10, 2007)

http://living.stv.tv/health-fitness/family/165374-scotlands-oldest-mum-ive-always-wanted-children/

the presenters came across to me as quite negative - have a browse, it may be of some interest/inspiration to some of us.


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Blimey- they must start in young in Scotland as 50 is not unusual down south for many DE IVFers!  If having a baby at 50 is so remarkable I must also be a legend, having had children at 46 and then 48 years and 9 months old!  I have to say she looks in better shape than I do and better than many other younger women I know!

roze


----------

